# Trailering g3 1548vbw



## Kipper09 (Sep 6, 2019)

Well I been reading a lot here lately and finally joined today. I almost had a really bad incident yesterday. I have been researching a while for a boat for me and the 5 year old son. We have some smaller lakes and rivers here and I decided on the 1548 vbw with a 25 Yamaha 4 stroke. Bought it yesterday. It is brand new but a 2018 model. I drove about 120 miles to pick it up and it’s about exactly what I think we need. Headed home with it and about 20 miles from the house I look back and realize the motor is laying on its side. The two tab/ screw locks that tighten to the transom had worked loose and it the motor was hanging by about an inch of one of those. When I picked it up I asked about trailering it and how and all that. They said just pick it up in high position and lean it to the side and it will be good to go. Well that almost turned into a major mistake. All is well with the boat. The transom is scratched up pretty good and the motor has a few as well. Either way I’m just glad I caught it before it came completely off. My question is what is the correct way to transport this thing? I read a lot of different things and to be honest I’m pretty hesitant now to drag it very far. I put it back and locked the wings together. Does anybody have an answer for this. It sits in aBear trailer. I’m not sure a transom saver is the answer? I almost think tip it half way up and lean it to one side and bungee it tight so it doesn’t shift. Any help I greatly appreciate. I’ll try to add a couple pics for reference. First two pics are of it almost off. Last 3 are after I got it back together


----------



## Kipper09 (Sep 6, 2019)

Last 3


----------



## hounddog (Sep 6, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. You can find out lots of great info on here. Wow! That could have been very bad!
When the dealership installed the motor they should have drilled and bolted the motor on. Look on the outside of the boat where the motor is tightened down, there are some holes in the motor frame. Drill in those holes through the boat. Measure how long bolts that you need, you can go to the nearest hardware store and pick up some bolts with flat washers and nylock nuts to fasten motor down. You may want to use stainless steel hardware for this. BTW, you will love that boat motor! One of my buddies has one and he is really impressed with it!


----------



## maintenanceguy (Sep 6, 2019)

You got lucky. Good thing you noticed it when you did.

Lots and lots of guys have outboards that are only clamped to the transom - just like yours is. And almost all of those work fine if the clamps are tightened properly.

That said: I put bolts in mine! I used stainless steel bolts with locknuts that have the nylon inserts, and a dab of marine caulk under the mounting bracket to seal the outside of the bolt hole against water.


----------



## Kipper09 (Sep 6, 2019)

Well looks like I will be bolting the motor on. The other big question is what position or method should I use for it while towing it. I may tow it 150-200 miles at times. Should I have the motor all the way up or halfway? Should I use a transom saver? I can’t leave it down completely because the prop too low.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 6, 2019)

Transom saver.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Sep 7, 2019)

Bolt it & get a transom saver.

You can get some camo spray paint at Wally's that will match pretty good for touch up. 

The dealer owes you on this, he should provide the 1st service work for free.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Sep 7, 2019)

Before drilling any holes to bolt it on, I would take it out for a couple of test drives to see what motor height works best. Once you find that spot, drill the holes and bolt it on.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 7, 2019)

JL8Jeff said:


> Before drilling any holes to bolt it on, I would take it out for a couple of test drives to see what motor height works best. Once you find that spot, drill the holes and bolt it on.


+1


----------



## maintenanceguy (Sep 7, 2019)

JL8Jeff said:


> Before drilling any holes to bolt it on, I would take it out for a couple of test drives to see what motor height works best. Once you find that spot, drill the holes and bolt it on.



+2


----------



## the hammer (Sep 8, 2019)

maintenanceguy said:


> JL8Jeff said:
> 
> 
> > Before drilling any holes to bolt it on, I would take it out for a couple of test drives to see what motor height works best. Once you find that spot, drill the holes and bolt it on.
> ...



Hat Trick


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 14, 2019)

Congrats on the new boat. I narrowly avoided a disaster because of a transom saver failure. Now I use one of the wedge style “transom savers” to prop my outboard up while trailering. There are several different styles out there. The one I use is “ M-Y Wedge”. I like it a lot. 

Just my opinion, but it really isn’t about saving the transom so much. It is about clearance and saving the outboard tilt mechanism, especially with power tilt. If I didn’t need the clearance, I would leave the outboard down.


----------



## jethro (Sep 17, 2019)

I agree with LDUBS, if I had to use a transom saver I would use a wedge style. But on my smaller boat I do not use a transom saver at all, the motor stays down. If the skeg of the motor is higher than the axle then there is no need to brace smaller motors like that with a transom saver at all.


----------



## Kipper09 (Sep 18, 2019)

I’m not sure what wedge would work?? I have been looking and don’t see much for a little 25 Yamaha. I looked at the motor and it’s about 6-8 inches off the ground. I feel like it should be up some but not exactly how to go about it.


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 19, 2019)

*I’m not sure what wedge would work??*

I guess it depends on what your tilt mechanism looks like. Web sites should provide some guidance (I hope). I have PT&T with a single ram. I use one like in the pic below. I cut it to the correct length with a hand saw. 

I wish I could offer more guidance. But about the best I can do is suggest looking for info on the different mfg websites until you find something you like.


----------



## Kipper09 (Sep 19, 2019)

The mechanism on this won’t work with this motor. I measured the height of the axle on trailer at 9”. The bottom fin of the Lower unit at down position is 8”.


----------

